
Materialized views vs. Rollup tables in Postgres - okket
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2018/10/31/materialized-views-vs-rollup-tables/
======
btown
For a more general introduction to how materialized views fit into a larger
ecosystem of derived data, I always recommend Martin Kleppmann's post/video on
"Turning the Database Inside Out": [https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-
database-inside-ou...](https://www.confluent.io/blog/turning-the-database-
inside-out-with-apache-samza/)

